# My take on Beamtech LED bulbs.



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I received these today and installed them. Took the car for a drive tonight. The low beams are just about right. No noticeable glare and they shine on everything just as the halogens do. No one flashed me. The only downfall I see is the high beams or the lack there of. lol Switching to high beams does very little. Theres a slight change, but not really worth using high beams and losing the fog lights (And mine are amber). 

So, other than the lack of high beams, they are nice set of LED's.

I may post pictures tomorrow night against a wall. Dunno. Kinda disappointed on the high beams.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah those bulbs are junk, sorry.


The best drop in leds for the cruze are the supernova v3s, and another pair I forget. They at least won't blind people that much.


But they still lack throw. A big reason for getting new lights is to see further, but many times you actually see shorter.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

www.headlightrevolution.com has done a 15 bulb shoot-out with a youtube video and they recommend GTR lighting LED bulbs in their well planned out and performed tests: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQF5ESBHLrw
I was disappointed that they did not test any PIAA bulbs (some of the best Halogen bulbs in the business, why would LEDs be any different), or Diode Dynamics bulbs (as DD advertises on CruzeTalk and they look like a pretty solid bulb). I personally purchased/installed a set of Eisenke 9012 LED bulbs for my 2013 Volt this past week, and I'm perfectly satisfied with them. They have an adjustable collar on them so you can ensure that your LEDs are positioned properly in the housing. In a projector lens, it's important that the single Hi/Low beam bulb LED circuit boards face up/down, and here's why: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFR4SI0u8JI I did not catch that stipulation when I first installed them but once I corrected the orientation of the bulbs 3 days later, definitely noticed a better lighting pattern nearly identical to the halogens. The main difference I notice after that, between my '13 Volt (previously low/hi halogens in a projector housing) and my '18 Volt (factory LEDs for low beam only) is that there is a slightly noticeable brightness difference, but the actual distance the light is "visible" on the highway in front of the car is nearly identical. I wish the LEDs on the '13 mimicked the '18, but I'm happier with these LED bulbs than the halogens I replaced ... and did not want to go with HIDs.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> yeah those bulbs are junk, sorry.
> 
> 
> The best drop in leds for the cruze are the supernova v3s, and another pair I forget. They at least won't blind people that much.
> ...


They arent junk, they just have no noticeable high beams. The pattern of the low beams is pretty much dead on. 

Anyone tell me if this is normal for LED bulbs?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> They arent junk, they just have no noticeable high beams. The pattern of the low beams is pretty much dead on.
> 
> Anyone tell me if this is normal for LED bulbs?


The light needs to hit the reflector properly for high beams to work

You can try rotating then but that's about it. Some LEDs come with a collar you can adjust.


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

My opt7 leds are bright as ****, low and high...along with opt7 fogs! 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ive had them for two year now, not one issue of flickering or loss of power or any thing 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> The light needs to hit the reflector properly for high beams to work
> 
> You can try rotating then but that's about it. Some LEDs come with a collar you can adjust.


I can try that. They can be rotated. Maybe thats all the needs to be done. idk

I initially was gonna get the opt7, but these actually rated better on beam pattern.

Update: Turned the bulbs two holes and the high beams look much better. Going to try them out later.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I can try that. They can be rotated. Maybe thats all the needs to be done. idk
> 
> I initially was gonna get the opt7, but these actually rated better on beam pattern.
> 
> Update: Turned the bulbs two holes and the high beams look much better. Going to try them out later.


Any update on the high beam pattern now? I have these also and have had the same experience so I would love to know if turning the bulbs made a difference and exactly what position they are in now if so.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Bwb1179 said:


> Any update on the high beam pattern now? I have these also and have had the same experience so I would love to know if turning the bulbs made a difference and exactly what position they are in now if so.


Yes. Just got back from a test drive and they are perfect. Low beam pattern is good and high beams are high beams now. I'm happy. My solution was turning the bulb clockwise (Looking from the back of the bulb) two screw holes. If this doesnt work for you, try turning them 2 counterclockwise.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Yes. Just got back from a test drive and they are perfect. Low beam pattern is good and high beams are high beams now. I'm happy. My solution was turning the bulb clockwise (Looking from the back of the bulb) two screw holes. If this doesnt work for you, try turning them 2 counterclockwise.


Usually you want them at 90s. If not up, then sideways.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Usually you want them at 90s. If not up, then sideways.


They came facing up and down. They face more sideways now and I'm happy with the output. :grin:


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

As linked in my previous post ... it's greatly important to have the bulbs facing the right direction: Projectors should be up/down (that's 6:00 and 12:00 for you clock readers) and Reflectors should be sideways (3:00 and 9:00 for clockers). I was able to tell the difference after I made the proper adjustment. It's fairly easy to see which way the LEDs are facing when you turn on a projector, because you'll see the "dead" line from the shadows of the housing. Reflectors might be a bit more difficult.

Al3e925 ... I was surprised to see that your Opt7 bulbs are apparently as good as you feel they are. They were rated 13th brightest out of the 15 bulbs tested, but I guess if they work and you're satisfied, that's all that matters really.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Im liking these LED bulbs. Shine on the road perfect. Only issue I'm having now is the typical radio interference. Would Ferrite clips work in solving this? Ive heard they work and also dont work. Anyone else have issues like this after installing LED headlight bulbs?


----------

